# North Eastern - Southern Branch IHS August Meeting



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

This branch was formerly known as the Tees Valley and Darlington Branch

Next meeting will be the Summer BBQ Social Night.

It will be on Sunday 12th August starting at 4.30pm at the Forresters Arms, Coatham Mundeville, Nr Darlington (10 seconds off J59 on the A1).

The cost is £10 per adult and £4 per child. A £5 non-refundable deposit will be required - see Hayley MacDonald. The rest is payable by 9th August. Call Hayley on 01325 283756 or [email protected] or via her Facebook page.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------

